# gnome (121 pacchetti?!?)

## stefanonafets

Salve.

Dopo un bel emerge sync ed emerge -u world ho dato un emerge -u gnome-base/gnome... 

Soddisfando tutte le dipendenze sono ben CENTOVENTUN pacchetti???

Nn è un pochino esagerata la cosa???

----------

## cerri

Beh, 121 pacchetti sono tantini.. .cmq gnome ha un sacco di dipendenze, e visto che tu stai facendo un -u puo' essere possibile (ti aggiorna gnome e tutto quello su cui dipende).

----------

## whitenoise

Il fatto che l'emerge di gnome richieda 121 pacchetti risultava anche alla mia ultima installazione....

In un altro thread del quale ho perso le tracce veniva porposto di modificare l'ebuild relativo a gnome mascherando alcuni pacchetti non desiderati (ad esempio gnome-games). Non ho avuto abbastanza fegato per fare una cosa simile (anche se ho dovuto modifica l'ebuild di x11-themes (mi sembra...) che generava una dipendenza incrociata in fase di installazione.....) ma credo che si possa installare gnome per parti facendo un emerge gnome-base e poi aggiungendo solo le parti effettivamente desiderate.

Spero di essere di aiuto...

----------

## xlyz

okkio anche a quali variabili USE avete settato

fanno una differenza sostanziale in termini di numero di pacchetti

----------

## bsolar

Anche a me è capitato un --update da paura. Ho fatto nuovamente emerge sync e la cosa si è risolta.

----------

